

SimpleDB Full Text Search, or How to Create a Search Engine in 24 Hours - fosk
http://codingthriller.blogspot.com/2008/04/simpledb-full-text-search-or-how-to.html

======
gfodor
Not every day you load hacker news to see a blog post you wrote 4 years ago on
the front page!

~~~
ww520
If it's relevant, people will post it.

------
joshu
(2008)

